# VW Golf GTI - CSG DSG



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

*VW Golf GTI OEM+ (mk6) - Carbon steel grey*

My Carbon Steel Grey GTI

Full detail 2 weeks ago using the following:

CG bug wash as pre wash 
CG Mr Pink TBM wash
Meguairs Clay bar
Prima Amigo Glaze
CG Vintage Butter wet wax
Windows with CG window clean

Today was just a quick wash and Wolfs Quickie QD - which is amazing!

:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow! Stunning reflection . Great car mate and a stunning colour


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, beautiful finish.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What's CSG?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

p1tse said:


> What's CSG?


I'm guessing Carbon Steel Grey?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> I'm guessing Carbon Steel Grey?


Yeh carbon steel grey


----------



## GJ.GTI (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, recently got a CSG GTI myself and have been looking for a direct comparison! I'll be putting up some pictures once the new pressure washer arrives (my old karcher finally gave up the ghost last week). Looks fantastic!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car and finish - I regularly see CSG Mk7 GTi locally ands a lovely colour


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

GJ.GTI said:


> Wow, recently got a CSG GTI myself and have been looking for a direct comparison! I'll be putting up some pictures once the new pressure washer arrives (my old karcher finally gave up the ghost last week). Looks fantastic!


Look forward to pics of your car mate!

It is a great colour in the sun. It can look really dark in some light and in bright sunlight the paint really glows and flake pops!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Lovely car and finish - I regularly see CSG Mk7 GTi locally ands a lovely colour


Thanks! Yeh it is a great colour when clean....I feel a need to wash it every week haha


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Snap - I own a black Mk6 Golf & Passsat and weekly washing is mandatory with dark colours - sobs uncontrollably  :detailer:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - gorgeous car and good shine to it! :thumb:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Couple more pics


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Did a detail recently to prepare for summer!

Washed with Carplan high foam shampoo
Clay bar with bilt hamer clay 
Poorboys black hole
CG butter wet wax
poorboys wheel sealant
Meguairs tire dressing

Some pics!

Flake pop!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks amazing, great shine. Great photos, good camera skills.


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice motor mate, wheels really puts the ice on the cake 

Never used Wolf before. Is it good and where did you get it from 

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Andys4vrs said:


> Nice motor mate, wheels really puts the ice on the cake
> 
> Never used Wolf before. Is it good and where did you get it from
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The Wolf quick detailer is so good! I bought it from DetailedClean but I'm not sure if they stock it anymore. I've used a few quick detailers and it really is so good.


----------



## dcalde78 (Feb 3, 2015)

What's your opinion on the Chem Guys Butter Wet Wax? I've been tempted by it but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I've used Auto Glym HD for a while but I want something a little quicker to use.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

dcalde78 said:


> What's your opinion on the Chem Guys Butter Wet Wax? I've been tempted by it but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I've used Auto Glym HD for a while but I want something a little quicker to use.


It is such an easy wax to use. I used to used collinite 476s but the chemical guys wax is so much easier to use as it is liquid. I really like it!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

update


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

edit and update


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

edit and update


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Reflection


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Just a quick video of a drive and post-detail pics

Excuse the background music...first YouTube upload :tumbleweed:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car mate


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

The weather forecast looks good for next few days so thought I'd quickly wash the GTI so it looks good for a bit haha!

I bought a foam lance from Amazon prime day deals for £20 and so I wanted to try that out today. I don't want to use a pressure washer and hose pipe is easier but I always wanted snow foam...!

So I tried this foam lance and sorry no pics but I have to see I was very impressed! It covered the car with foam like you see on the pics here and my neighbors did look at me wondering what I was doing...

I'll get some pics up of the lance in action next time

I used car plan high foam shampoo as it was cheap on eBay

I proceeded to quick wash with two buckets and dried using Meguairs Xpress wax. I have to say this is amazing and gives the car a deep dark look if that makes sense.

Only two pics sorry..!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Car is carbon steel gray but it looks almost blue/green in some light!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely lovely car fella, like the grey colour. :driver:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Car looks good,has that wing been resprayed at some point? As that's some serious orange peel


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Looks amazing  The Wolf's QD is awsome. I used to have a Peugeot 307 which had a far from perfect paintjob but whenever I used the quickie the shine was unreal!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

pee said:


> Car looks good,has that wing been resprayed at some point? As that's some serious orange peel


The photo does make it look like orange peel but it's original paint! I can't see any orange peel effect on that wing but the pic makes it look like that and had same thing on my previous golf...maybe something to do with how VW paint their cars?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Testor VTS said:


> Looks amazing  The Wolf's QD is awsome. I used to have a Peugeot 307 which had a far from perfect paintjob but whenever I used the quickie the shine was unreal!


Yeh wolfs is very good but Meguairs xtremen is up there too :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly mate, nice car, nice work, must be well proud of your motor.


----------

